# TTC no2: clomid after mc



## wilkin (Jul 12, 2015)

hi, I'm new to the forum and wondered if anyone is in a similar position to me. ttc no 2 for nearly 3 years. I'm on clomid treatment 100mg. I got a bfp on round 2 of the clomid but sadly MC at 8 weeks. 
I'm 37, my DS is 4.5 and i'm feeling so anxious that time is slipping by.
Does anyone have experience of going back on clomid after a MC and it working again? I'm not being monitored at all because I responded on 100mg last time.
Currently on day 16.
Finding the clomid side effects quite bad day 4-10 but determined to stick it out as long as I can.
any tips on riding out the 2ww, or generally dealing with clomid, much appreciated!


----------

